# [ANZEIGE] PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit RTX 3070 für 1.500 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit RTX 3070 für 1.500 Euro*

					Wir haben unsere 1.500-Euro-Gaming-PCs nochmals verbessert! Sowohl die Intel- als auch die AMD-Edition glänzen nun mit noch schnelleren CPUs und einer Nvidia Geforce RTX 3070. Wir stellen unsere neueste Konfiguration vor!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit RTX 3070 für 1.500 Euro*


----------

